# Pumpsystem für Wasserfall gesucht



## ollonois (1. März 2016)

Hallo,

auch wenn ich nicht direkt einen Teich habe, hoffe ich ihr könnt mir trotzdem weiterhelfen.
Ich saniere gerade meine Terrasse. Der Vorbesitzer hat dort einen Wasserfall aus Naturstein gebaut, den ich gerne wieder in Betrieb nehmen würde. Höhe etwas über 2 m. Das Wasserbecken ist ein Rundbecken mit 120 cm Durchmesser und einer Tiefe von 60cm. Oben drauf kommt ein Deckel mit Löchern der mit Schotter bedeckt wird. Gespeist wird das Becken mit Regenwasser über einen Regensammler am Fallrohr.

Nun suche ich eine passende Pumpe. Leider kenne ich mich in der Thematik nicht aus und bräuchte bei der Auswahl Unterstützung. Die Pumpe müsste ja wenn ich das recht sehe knapp 3m  Förderhöhe schaffen.
Ich frage mich auch ob es sinnvoll ist gleich ein __ Filtersystem anzuschließen, um das Wasser im Becken in Ordnung zu halten, da es ja keinerlei Bepflanzung gibt. Zudem stellt sich mir die Frage wie ich den Wasserstand im abgedeckten Becken überwachen kann. Schalten die Pumpen bei zu niedrigem Stand ab?

Ich habe mal etwas geguckt und dieses Set hier gefunden. 
http://www.oase-livingwater.com/de_DE/wasser-garten/produkte/prd/filtoclear-set-3000.5530.html
Wäre das passend. Ist ja recht teuer. Vielleicht geht es auch günstiger. Der Wasserfall soll möglichst permanent laufen. Nachts würde ich ihn zum Stromsparen abstellen, genauso wie in den Wintermonaten, wenn die Terrasse nicht genutzt wird.

Bin über Meinungen und Tipps sehr dankbar.


----------



## Nori (1. März 2016)

Hallo,
ich würde folgende Konfiguration vorschlagen:
Hol dir ne günstige Pumpe (schwarze Flunder) - ich würde zu einer Eco 4500 raten.
Die verbraucht etwa 35W/Std. und schafft bei 2m Förderhöhe etwa 1000 Liter (immer ab Wasserspiegel rechnen, nicht ab Behälterboden) - kostet etwa 70,- €. Wenn dir das zu wenig ist dann halt die Pumpe ne Nummer größer...
Damit die Sache ohne Trockenlauf etc. betrieben werden kann kannst die Pumpe über einen elektronischen Pegelschalter von H-Tronic (WPS-1000) anschließen - der schaltet die Pumpe ab, wenn der Pegel zu niedrig wird,  bevor die Pumpe Schaden nehmen kann - einfach Pumpe einstecken und Sensor im Becken postieren (kostet etwa 35,- €)
Einen Filter würde ich nicht verbauen - allerdings würde ein kleiner 5 oder  9 Watt UVC (einfach in die Druckleitung nach der Pumpe einbauen) zur Wasserklarheit beitragen (ich kann aus Erfahrung den Algclear von Ubbink empfehlen - sehr robust und qualitativ hochwertig verarbeitet - gibt's bei www.tara-teich-garten.de für 39,- € bzw. 49 € plus Versand)

Gruß Nori


----------



## ollonois (1. März 2016)

Erstmal danke für deine Antwort. 1000l/h ist ja nichtmal 1,5l/min. Das klingt dann doch etwas mau. Da müsste es wohl doch was kräftigeres her. Geht tatsächlich so viel Pumpleistung verloren?


----------



## Nori (1. März 2016)

Da hast du aber einen Rechenfehler - das sind etwa 16 Liter/Minute - etwa 2-3 Mal soviel wie ne normale Wasserleitung bringt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## ollonois (1. März 2016)

jep.

Nimmt der UV-Filter nochmal wesentlich was von der Förderleistung weg?


----------



## Nori (1. März 2016)

Bei diesen kleinen Fördermengen nimmt der nicht viel weg - was anderes wäre wenn du mit einer 10.000-er Pumpe rel. ebenerdig in so einen kleinen Klärer reinpumpst - da geht was verloren - bei deinem Vorhaben wird das unwesentlich sein.
Trotzdem würde ich mit dem vom Klärer vorgegeben größten Schlauchquerschnitt arbeiten - dürfte 1,5" sein.

Gruß Nori


----------



## ollonois (1. März 2016)

Ok das hilft mir schon mal weiter. Kann man die UV-Lampe wechseln? 5000 Betriebsstunden sind bei Dauerbetrieb ja nicht die Welt.


----------



## Nori (1. März 2016)

Die wechselt man bei Dauerbetrieb einmal im Jahr - ist bei diesem Klärer leicht zu wechseln und die Lampe kostet von Philips keine 10 €.
Du musst die UVC auch nicht den ganzen Tag laufen lassen - kann man leicht mittels Zeitschaltuhr einstellen - 2 Einschaltzeiten täglich mit 3 Std. Brenndauer z.B. sind kein Problem...

Gruß Nori


----------



## trampelkraut (1. März 2016)

Hallo!

Sehr hilfreich wäre ein Bild vom Wasserfall, damit man wenigstens annähernd sehen kann wieviel Wassermenge ca, benötigt wird.So einfach ins Blaue eine Pumpe kaufen halte ich für keine gute Idee. Je nach Wassermenge muß ja auch die Leitung dazu ausgelegt sein. Die UVC halte ich für eine gute Idee und auf einen Filter würde ich auch verzichten.

Ich stelle mal ein Bild von einem kleinen Wasserfall ein, er wird mit 70l/min betrieben.

 

Und ich kann mir vorstellen das es bei 2m Fallhöhe ganz schön laut wird.


----------



## Nori (1. März 2016)

Hab ja geschrieben, wenn die 1000 Liter nicht reichen muss die Pumpe größer gewählt werden....
Die 4500-er ist quasi der "Einstieg" bei etwa 2m Förderhöhe - mit weniger braucht man gar nicht erst anfangen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## ollonois (2. März 2016)

Ich habe mal die alte Pumpe ausgegraben die hat 6000 l/h bei 135W. (War gar nicht so leicht an die Daten zu kommen) Die hatte einen brauchbaren Durchsatz für den Wasserall. Dann nehme ich vielleicht doch die Pumpe lieber eine Nummer größer. Was ich noch bräuchte wär eine Art Abzweigventil, um den Teich im Winter leeren zu können. 
Ich kann heute Nachmittag mal ein Foto machen.



trampelkraut schrieb:


> Und ich kann mir vorstellen das es bei 2m Fallhöhe ganz schön laut wird.


Das ist auch Sinn der Sache 
Wir wohnen in direkter Autobahnnähe und der Wasserfall überdeckt den Straßenlärm. Plätschern ist halt gefälliger als Motorenlärm.


----------



## Nori (2. März 2016)

Litere doch mal deine alte Stromfresser-Pumpe aus - Zeitstoppen für einen 10 Liter Eimer und dann hochrechnen - da würde ich mir richtig Zeit dafür nehmen - wenn man bedenkt was die "Nummer größer" über das Jahr für einen Strommehrverbrauch erzeugt...

Es gibt z.B. auch von Osaga die "OGM-Reihe" = schwarze Gehäuse mit orangenen Anschlüssen - da verbraucht die 5000-er auch nur 40 Watt - Preis z.B. bei www.teich.de nur 77,99 €.
Die hat auch schon eine elektronische Schutzschaltung bei Wassermangel/Trockenlauf - da könnte man auf den Pegelschalter  verzichten - außerdem soll sie etwa 2000 Liter bei 2m schaffen...
Wegen dem Entleeren:
Was spricht gegen einen Ablaufhahn im Auffangbecken?

Gruß Nori


----------



## ollonois (2. März 2016)

Danke die Osaga klingt interessant, gerade weil ich mir damit wieder ein Gerät sparen kann. Wie kommt eigentlich der UV-Filter mit den bis zu 6mm großen Schmutzpartikeln zurecht, die die Pumpe durchlässt?
Das Auffangbecken wird eingegraben und ist von Pflastersteinen eingefasst. Ich wüsste nicht wie ich da einen Ablaufhahn realisieren soll.


----------



## Nori (2. März 2016)

Möglichkeiten gibt's natürlich - kleiner Wartungsschacht etc. ist aber zu aufwändig.
Am einfachsten du ziehst (bzw. schraubst) einen UVC-Klärer-Anschluss ab und pumpst das Becken mit deiner Filterpumpe soweit als möglich leer.
Ich verwende auch ne kleine Bohrmaschinenpumpe - mit der kannst du fast bist auf den Boden abpumpen - die kostet etwa 10,- €.
Mein Nachbar entleer seinen Gartenbrunnen vor dem Winter auch mit so einem Teil - einfach auf den Akkuschrauber gesteckt und 2 kurze Schläuche aufstecken .....
Die Partikel machen dem UVC nichts aus - lediglich wenn du das Leuchtmittel wechselst sollte das Quarzglas auch mal gereinigt werden.

Gruß Nori


----------



## ollonois (2. März 2016)

Auf die Idee bin ich gar nicht gekommen, das wäre wahrscheinlich das einfachste.
Dann hätte ich nur noch die Frage in wie weit sich der Schlauchdurchmesser noch auf die Pumpleistung auswirken könnte. Ich werde 2,5 cm Schlauch verwenden, da dieser teilweise im Wasserfall eingemauert ist und sich nur mit viel Aufwand ersetzen ließe.


----------



## Nori (2. März 2016)

Das ist hat nur ein 1" Schlauch - da gibt es von naturagart ein Video zum Schlauchquerschnitt - da siehst du die krassen Unterschiede von Gartenschlauch zum 1" und 2" Schlauch.....
Ansonsten teste es mit deinem 1" Schlauch aus. Du kannst dir ja mal probehalber einen 1,5" oder 2" lose verlegen und den Unterschied testen
Hab es gefunden:

http://www.naturagart.tv/2015/04/umweltschutz-energiesparende-pumpen/

Gruß Nori


----------



## ollonois (2. März 2016)

Danke für den Link. Habe mir auch mal die anderen Videos angesehen. Ist ja schon erhellend. Ich werde heute mal gucken, ob ich nicht einen dickeren Schlauch verlegt bekomme, auch wenn das mit Aufwand verbunden ist, könnte sich das langfristig mehr als auszahlen. Ein 40er würde ja vielleicht schon reichen und man käme mit einer kleineren Pumpe auf die gleiche Wassermenge.


----------



## Nori (2. März 2016)

Ich denke auch, dass ein 1,5" schon sehr gut wäre - du hast ja wenig Strecke und je dicker die Schläuche werden, desto unhandlicher werden sie.
Was vielleicht auch noch ne Option wäre: Ein DN 40 Rohr und für den Anschlussbereich Pumpe; UVC ein 1,5" Schlauch. Aufgepasst: es gibt 38mm und 40 mm Schläuche die mit 1,5" bezeichnet werden - ich würde immer den 40mm nehmen, da kann man leichter mit arbeiten.
Wenn du z.B. bei www.pvc-welt.de nachschaust, da findest du entsprechende Schläuche (und auch sonst sämtliche Fittings etc.) .

Gruß Nori


----------



## ollonois (2. März 2016)

Die Idee kam mir auch schon, zumal der knick am unteren Ende des Wasserfalls recht groß ist. Mit einem PVC Winkel könnte ich da elegant und platzsparend arbeiten.
Ich frage mich allerdings ob der UV-Filter nicht ohnehin schon die Fördermenge begrenzt. Der wird ja innen keine 40mm haben. Ist dann überhaupt noch sinnvoll einen großen Rohrdurchmesser zu wählen, wenn ich quasi einen Flaschenhals in die Leitung einbaue? Letztlich entscheidet ja die schmalste Stelle in der Leitung über den Durchsatz.


----------



## Nori (2. März 2016)

Die schmalste Stelle kann den Flow zwar beeinträchtigen, aber es geht auch um die Reibung im Schlauch - jeder m größerer Querschnitt wirkt sich positiv aus. Jeder rechte Winkel Rohr ist messtechnisch auch nicht förderlich - ob man es mit Verlustlitern beziffern kann? (es werden bei Rohrwinkeln nach Möglichkeit 2x45° empfohlen statt 1x 90°)
Am (von mir vorgeschlagenen) UVC ist der Anschluss bis 1,5" vorgesehen - gerade bei so kleinen Pumpenleistungen wird da nicht groß was verloren gehen.
Der Durchmesser des Gehäuses dürfte schon an die 6-7 cm gehen - Innen liegt dann noch das Quarzglas mit dem Leuchtmittel, was man in Abzug bringen muss.

Gruß Nori


----------



## ollonois (2. März 2016)

Also mal den Fachmann gefragt:
Ich müsste hinten seitlich am Wasserfall hoch und davor quasi 90° Richtung Becken mit Pumpe in einem Bogen.
Am Wasserfall würde ich gerne mit einem Rohr hoch das an das ich unten mit einem Winkel den Schlauch anschließe. 
Also bräuchte ich doch folgen Teile
https://www.pvc-welt.de/PVC-U-Rohr-40mm
https://www.pvc-welt.de/PVC-U-Winkel-90-Klebemuffe-x-Aussengewinde
* defekter Link entfernt *
Und einen Flexschlauch 40 mm zur Pumpe. 
Wo baue ich denn den Filter am besten ein. Der hat ja scheinbar auch einen Winkel zwischen Zu- und Abgang. Am besten wahrscheinlich vor den Winkel oder?


----------



## Nori (2. März 2016)

Du kannst dir Geld sparen und normales graues HT-Rohr aus dem Baumarkt nehmen.
Hol ne Doppelmuffe dazu und säge sie auseinander - so einen Stutzen in den Schlauch schieben und mit einer Schelle sichern.
Schon hast du den Übergang Schlauch Rohr - wichtig ist der 40-er Schlauch, der passt super über das 40-er HT Rohr - notfalls etwas anwärmen und einen Spritzer Silikonspray - dann geht das drüber.
(in meinem Album siehst du diese Übergänge in 2" am Ausgang der grünen Filtertonne)
Den UVC kannst an so einem Knick einbauen - er sollte halt einigermaßen zugänglich sein wenn du an das Teil musst wegen Reinigung/Lampenwechsel.


----------



## ollonois (2. März 2016)

Der 40er Schlauch passt über ein 40er Rohr?


----------



## Nori (2. März 2016)

Geht - ich hab 2" Schlauch über HT 50 gesteckt.
Wichtig ist auch, dass du einen innen glattwandigen Heavy-Duty-Schlauch nimmst - die dünnen Baumarkt-Schläuche aus Plastik, wo die Spirale sich deutlich abbildet sind natürlich nicht geeignet.
Das HT-Rohr steigt im Durchmesser in Richtung der Muffe leicht an - so sitzt der Schlauch bombenfest.

Gruß Nori


----------



## ollonois (3. März 2016)

Moin,

so ich habe gestern mal ein Bild gemacht. Ist natürlich alles noch nicht so wirklich fertig und die Spitze mit dem Auslass muss ich noch ausbessern, da dort einige Steine lose waren. Leider lässt sich der Schlauch wohl doch nicht austauschen. Er liegt zwar in einem eingemauerten 50er Rohr, was aber leider nicht bis ganz oben führt. Der Schlauch ist wohl über die Jahre recht hart geworden und lässt sich auch nicht aus dem Rohr ziehen. Ich werde ihn daher noch drin lassen und suche aktuell nach einem Winkelstück zum verbinden von zwei 25er Schläuchen. Muss nicht zwingend 90° sein. Was nimmt man da oder gibt es sowas überhaupt?


----------



## Nori (3. März 2016)

Ich würde den alten Schlauch trotzdem rausmachen - auch wenn du vielleicht ein paar Steine rausstemmen musst.
In das 50-er Rohr geht der 40mm Schlauch dann ja locker rein.
Dann weißt du wenigstens, dass auch alles dicht ist und wenn mal wieder ein Schlauchwechsel ansteht, geht das problemlos.
Du müsstest ja mit dem 2-ten Schlauch auch oben zur Mündung - das schaut nicht gut aus.

Gruß Nori


----------



## ollonois (3. März 2016)

Da müsste man schon ordentlich was wegnehmen. Das Problem besteht auch darin, dass das Rohr nicht bis nach ganz oben führt und der Schlauch oben in einem sehr engen Radius um ca 270° gebogen wurde um ein kleines Reservoire zu füllen welches dann über die Kante überläuft. 
Einen 40er Schlauch bekäme ich auf dem Engen raum gar nicht so gebogen. Ich müsste also die komplette Konstruktion ändern.
Leider sitzt mir auch etwas die Zeit im Nacken, da die Pflasterer die Terrasse fertig pflastern wollen. Morgen kommt das neue Becken und ich muss Schläuche und Kabel verlegen. Wie wäre es denn wenn ich vom Teich mit einem 40er Schlauch bis unten an den Anschluss vom Wasserfall gehe und dann erstmal mit einem Winkel von 40 auf 25 den bisherigen Schlauch nutze. Dann kann ich den Wasserfall später noch umbauen, und müsste nur noch Winke und den Schlauch im Wasserfall austauschen.


----------



## Nori (3. März 2016)

Ist nat. ne Option - kannst du einen neuen Schlauch bis kurz vor den 270° Bogen anbringen?

Gruß Nori


----------



## ollonois (3. März 2016)

Ich hab mal versucht das aufzumalen. Vorsicht bin nicht der große Künstler.
Das Problem ist, dass oben nur der Schlauch aus dem Wasserfall kommt. Das Ende vom Rohr kann ich nicht sehen. Liegt wahrscheinlich unter dem Reservoire. Der Biegeradius ist auch noch etwas enger als in der Zeichnung. Um an das Rohr zu kommen müsste ich das Reservoire entfernen und den gesamten oberen Teil des Wasserfalls wegstemmen.


----------



## Nori (3. März 2016)

Ist nat. etwas verzwickt - nur finde ich es als eine Art "tickende Zeitbombe" wenn man so ein Teil nicht vernünftig warten kann - jetzt stehen dir noch alle Möglichkeiten offen - wenn die Bodenwanne und das Pflaster liegen wird es noch schwieriger - irgendwann wird der Schlauch porös und dann? - Lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken als ein Schrecken ohne Ende .....

Gruß Nori


----------



## ollonois (3. März 2016)

Wahrscheinlich hast Du recht, dann könnte ich aber auch gleich ein Rohrsystem bis oben legen und unten nur einen Schlauch anschließen wie wir es ja weiter oben mal besprochen hatten. Das macht es auch bei den engen Radien etwas einfacher. Der UV-Filter ist dann nur von den Anschlüssen sehr unglücklich. Warum baut man sowas mit so seltsamen Abzweigungen und nicht als direkten Durchfluss.
Mit dem 40er Schlauch sollte ja dann die 5000er Pumpe reichen denke ich.


----------



## troll20 (3. März 2016)

Gehört dieses Häuschen dir?
Wenn ja würde ich im Haus eine kompl. neue Leitung nach oben legen, alles andere hält von Früh bis Mittag und macht im Nachgang nur noch mehr Schaden.


----------



## ollonois (3. März 2016)

Die Hütte gehört mir. Die Idee ist mir auch schon mal gekommen. Hätte den Charme, dass man auch den Filter im Schuppen verbauen könnte. Die Zwei Kernbohrungen haben mich bisher davon abgehalten. Aber im Angesicht der ohnehin nötigen Baumaßnahmen fallen die dann auch nicht mehr ins Gewicht.
Muss natürlich alles dann sehr dicht sein, damit es keinen Wasserschaden gibt.


----------



## troll20 (3. März 2016)

ollonois schrieb:


> Muss natürlich alles dann sehr dicht sein, damit es keinen Wasserschaden gibt.


Das muß es jetzt auch, sonst bekommt deine Hütte schnell Aua.


----------



## Nori (3. März 2016)

Die Anschlüsse am Klärer würden doch passen - ziemlich ebenerdig von der Pumpe und dann nach Oben zur Mündung.
Ansonsten sind das gängige Verschraubungen die du bei pvc-welt.de auch in abgewinkelt etc. bekommen kannst.
Da gibt es auch so schöne Wand-Halterungen für die HT Rohre ...

Gruß Nori


----------



## ollonois (3. März 2016)

Dann habe ich ja heute Nachmittag mal was zu messen. Mit den ganzen Rohren muss ich mich nochmal befassen. Das ist alles Neuland. Die werden ja wohl auch geklebt, wenn ich das richtig lese. Auch welches Stück jetzt den Übergang vom Schlauch auf das Rohr bilden soll ist mir noch nicht so klar. Was ähnliches bräuchte ich ja auch um den Klärer zwischen zwei Rohrenden zu hängen.


----------



## Nori (3. März 2016)

Pumpe - Schlauch - Klärer - kurzer Schlauch um Rohrstutzen einzustecken - dann Verrohrung - dann wenn nötig wieder Übergang auf Schlauch.
Am besten ist es wenn in Fließrichtung das "Manderl" in eine Muffe gesteckt wird.

Normale graue HT Baumarktrohre müssen nicht (können auch nicht) geklebt werden - du hast ja durch die Fixierung an den Wandhaltern ne zusätzliche Sicherheit. Da passiert nichts das hält locker - der Druck der Pumpe ist minimal.

Gruß Nori


----------



## ollonois (3. März 2016)

OK, wenn Baumarktrohre gehen, dann wird es einfacher. Was ist das "Manderl" ? Der Klärer soll ja auch in den Schuppen und muss von daher auch zwischen zwei Rohrenden. Denn im Schuppen ist Strom, er ist der Witterung nicht ausgesetzt und kann einfach gewartet werden. Gibt es keine fertigen Verbinder von Schlauch auf Rohr so dass man sich Basteleien wie aufgesägte Muffen sparen kann? Welchen Schlauch sollte man nehmen. Den von NaturaGart? Ist der flexibel genug?


----------



## Nori (3. März 2016)

Du hast mich falsch verstanden - "aufgesägte Muffen" = eine Muffe ist ein kleines Stück Rohr mit 2 Kupplungen (=2 "Weiberl") - schneide ich das Rohr (nicht die Kupplung) in der Mitte durch habe ich 2 Rohrstutzen mit je einer Kupplung. Diese Rohrstutzen kann man dann bis zur Kupplung in den Schlauch einschieben - eine Schelle um den Bereich und fertig.
Oder umgekehrt: einfach ein Stück Rohr ohne Kupplung (= "Manderl") in den Schlauch einschieben, Schelle rum und fertig - das kann man dann in ein Rohr einstecken, das eine Kupplung hat . Das Manderl steckt im Weiberl....

Zum Schlauch:
Diese guten HD-Schläuche sind nicht sehr flexibel - nimm sie da wo du die Rohrmuffen einstecken willst. Wenn es nur noch um die Verlegung im oberen Bereich Richtung Mündung geht, da kannst auch flexiblere Standart-Ware nehmen.
Du würdest beide Qualitäten auch bei pvc-welt bekommen ....



Gruß Hape


----------



## trampelkraut (3. März 2016)

Sorry, aber ich will ehrlich sein. Ich finde das Teil erschlägt einem, aber die Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Einen 25 er Schlauch find ich zu schwach, erstens für die Wassermenge und dann kommt noch die Förderhöhe hinzu. Da geht einiges an Flow verloren, oder muß mit einer größeren Pumpe mit mehr Stromverbrauch ausgeglichen werden.

Ich pesönlich würde das Teil neu bauen, und mit ausreichend dimensionierten Schläuchen ausstatten.


----------



## Nori (3. März 2016)

Finde ich nicht:
Man sieht ja nicht wie groß die Fläche ist - kann ja ne 50 m²-Fläche sein....
Ich denke der 1"-Schlauch ist auch vom Tisch - zumindest nach den letzten Beiträgen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## trampelkraut (3. März 2016)

Das mit den aufgesägten Muffen, Kupplungen, Manderln und Weiberln ist ja schön und gut. Abes es gibt für alles auch passende Verschraubungen und lösbare Verbindungsteile. Und ein HT-Rohr ist ein Abwasserrohr und als Druckleitung eigentlich nicht geeignet. Ich meine in der Not frisst der Teufel __ Fliegen, aber warum so wenn es auch anders geht. Im ersten Moment ist das günstiger aber es soll ja auch halten und wartungsfreundlich sein.


----------



## Nori (3. März 2016)

Weil nicht mehr erforderlich ist - Druckleitung ist lustig - schon mal den Finger auf den Pumpenschlauch gehalten?
Da kommt mehr Druck auf eine Leitung, wenn die Badewanne leerläuft - und da ist bekanntlich auch nur ein gestecktes HT-Rohr (absolut unzugänglich in Wand und Boden) verlegt!
Wenn jemand Lust hat kann er gerne die ganze Sache aus dem Fittings-Shop beziehen und alles verkleben - nötig ist es jedenfalls nicht!
Und nochmal - da wird keine Muffe aufgesägt - aus einer Muffe werden lediglich 2 Anschlußstücke hergestellt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## trampelkraut (3. März 2016)

2 m Förderhöhe sind 0,2 bar, wenn auch nur unten. Die Dichtungen der Muffen sind nicht dauerhaft dicht bei Druck. Da gibt es Tabellen der Hersteller  mit Angaben über die zulässigen Leckmengen. Bei 0,2 bar kann auch mal ein Rohr aus der Muffe rutschen. Und für Klemmschellen um einen Schlauch anzuschließen ist das HT-Rohr zu dünnwandig. Das Rohr verformt sich wenn die Schelle angezogen wird.

Ich spreche nicht von Ungefähr ich komme aus der Gas, Wasser, Sch...ße Branche


----------



## Nori (3. März 2016)

Das würde entstehen, wenn das Rohr unten einen Deckel hätte oder das System in sich geschlossen ist - wenn du die Pumpe abschaltest läuft die gesamte Leitung mit nahezu null Gegendruck leer und das Wasser läuft in den Sammelbehälter.
Du weißt schon " ... nach fest kommt ab ..." - da genügen sogar die Plastikschellen mit Rasterverschluss (aus dem Waschmaschinenbereich) - Metallschellen muss man mit Gefühl anziehen - verformen tut sich da gar nichts - wenn das HT-Rohr im Schlauch steckt und ne Schelle gut handfest angezogen ist ziehst du die nicht auseinander.
Ich habe solche HT-Rohr Schlauchübergänge seit Jahren absolut problemlos in der "Druckleitung" laufen....

Gruß Nori


----------



## ollonois (4. März 2016)

@trampelkraut 
Die Terrasse ist sehr groß. 50m² kommt schon ungefähr hin. Da fällt der Wasserfall von den Dimension nicht so sehr auf.
Was für Leitungen ich verbaue muss ich mal gucken. Der Örtliche Teichfachhandel macht erst Samstag wieder auf. Da werde ich mir mal die Druckrohre ansehen, ansonsten hat der Baumarkt um die Ecke reichlich Auswahl an 40er Rohren.


----------



## mitch (4. März 2016)

Hallo,

hier ist mal was älteres zum Thema:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/wasserfall-ohne-teich.31355/

und da die Bilder dazu:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/gallery/authors/techerridu.23771/photos


----------



## ollonois (4. März 2016)

Hallo Mitch,

sehr schöner Wasserfall den du da gebaut hast. Mich schockt jetzt allerdings ein wenig die Pumpenleistung die du veranschlagt hast. Hier wurden mit 5000er Pumpen empfohlen und du gehst mit einer 20.000er zu Werke. Welchen Schlauchdurchmesser verwendest du? 50mm? 
Mich würde auch interessieren welchen Mörtel du verwendet hast um den Wasserfall zu bauen.


----------



## Nori (4. März 2016)

Hier wurde dir eine 5000-er vorgeschlagen - und du hast die Daten (Angabe der Liter/min) abgenickt.

Wenn du sagst mir genügen diese Mengen nicht wird dir keiner zu einer 5000-er raten.

Wenn du dir die letzte Seite des alten Beitrags anschaust da hat ein anderer Kollege eine 50.000-er verbaut - nat. hat er die falsche Pumpenart ausgesucht (Rohrpumpen eignen sich nicht zum Höhe machen), und der Stromverbrauch war auch egal - da sollte auch eine gewisse Wasservorhangbreite erzeugt werden - sind aber alles Vorgaben, die bei dir nicht zutreffen.

Am einfachsten kannst du deinen Wasserbedarf Oben feststellen, wenn du einfach mal einen Gartenschlauch nimmst und das obere Becken damit füllst - dann befüllst du einen 10 Liter Eimer mit diesen Schlauch und bestimmst die Durchflussmenge.
Dann hast du ne Hausnummer: wird in etwa so aussehen: mit 7Liter/min bekomme ich folgen Situation am Wasserfall...
Dann musst du wissen ob dir das reicht, ob es etwas mehr sein soll oder ob es doppelt, dreifach etc. soviel sein soll.
Dann hat man eindeutig der Wert für die Pumpe - wie gesagt mit der ausgesuchten 5000-er sind wir etwa bei der 2-3 fachen Wasserleitungsmenge.

Gruß Nori


----------



## mitch (4. März 2016)

ollonois schrieb:


> Hallo Mitch,
> 
> sehr schöner Wasserfall den du da gebaut hast. Mich schockt jetzt allerdings ein wenig die Pumpenleistung die du veranschlagt hast.



*Wasserfall ohne Teich ≠ mitch  * sondern* Wasserfall ohne Teich = André*


----------



## trampelkraut (4. März 2016)

Nori schrieb:


> Ich habe solche HT-Rohr Schlauchübergänge seit Jahren absolut problemlos in der "Druckleitung" laufen....
> 
> Gruß Nori



So lange es funktioniert ist es ok. so ist es bei allem. Wenn aber nicht, kann die Pumpe trocken laufen oder Wasser unkontrolliert dort hinlaufen wo es nicht hin soll. Spätestens dann hat sich der kleine Mehraufwand gelohnt.

Aber es soll jeder bauen wie er will, ich möchte da keinem Vorschriften machen.


----------



## Nori (4. März 2016)

Die Pumpe hat einen Trockenlaufschutz - wenn man ein Leerpumpen zusätzlich absichern will, kann man auch oben bereits erwähnten elektronischen Pegelschalter montieren - der würde dann sobald (je nach Lage des Sensors) z.B. 5 cm im Auffangbecken fehlen die Pumpe abschalten - dann hat man einen Wasserschaden in Form eines verschütteten Eimers -  welche Katastrophe....

Aber du hast Recht soll jeder machen wie er denkt!

Gruß Nori


----------

